# eclipse 3.0 help



## angman619 (Jan 2, 2012)

hey if i have .905 rooted can i just flash eclipse straight on to it?


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

angman619 said:


> hey if i have .905 rooted can i just flash eclipse straight on to it?


well you need bootstrap or safestrap but then you can


----------



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

It's always a good idea to do wipes when transitioning from a stock ROM to a custom ROM. You have no idea what things are creeping in /data and the Dalvik cache that could cause the new ROM to freak out.

My personal ROM transition process just involves doing a batch backup of my user apps with Titanium Backup, then restoring them to the new ROM. Then there's not much left to configure. I always wipe /system, /data, cache, and dalvik when I put on a new ROM.

Also, Nitro has his own forums for Eclipse at eclipserom.com if you need detailed help


----------

